# Mother Nature needs more foreplay



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Sunday 3-22-2015 Been in the woods all day today. Went to three different areas where morels produced last year, all I got was exercise.
What I did not see was snakes, box turtles, ticks, dandelions and the correct flowers in bloom. Truman Lake surface water temp. is only 44 degrees this morning. Last year was it 58 degrees when I found them. 
So as it stands today, Mother Nature needs some more "warming up" before she is going to give up the goods.


----------



## robear81 (Apr 29, 2014)

Your absolutely right, went out to a spot in Greenwood, MO. With no luck. 4hrs and not a sign of a small one. But in my case saw one small brown snake slithering across dead leaves, and found 2 ticks on me. On a good note I did find other fungi growing....it looked like Wood Ear, and the other one looked like Oyster Mushrooms. I did see a lot of dead turkey tails! No luck today!


----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Do you think they will come on before the cold front on Wed?


----------

